# Black MKII



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Due to my own selfish reasons, :lol: , could anyone with any Black MKII pics post them here,

Appreciated!

thanks

M


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Knock yourself out!

http://www.pixum.de/members/paulima...sid=r4wz5df7dbf2117b4faa2348c48bceba&n_sess=1


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks all wrong [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Looks all wrong [smiley=sick2.gif]


I still think it will look the Biz in the flesh 

Any more pictures?


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Also same car different set of pics...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Had black had avus - gotta love that "Swiss launch" show colour - hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm with red leather!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Gav150ttr said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Looks all wrong [smiley=sick2.gif]
> ...


what in black?


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

saint said:


> Had black had avus - gotta love that "Swiss launch" show colour - hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm with red leather!!


Yep black with red


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

That black looks "flat" somehow? I love the swiss launch silver colour too (checks sig pic) ... if only we knew (for sure) what it was ... presumably the dealers are taking orders 5 months in advance so we can all change our colour choice 5 times before finally deciding.

And I though colour was a girly thing!


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> That black looks "flat" somehow? I love the swiss launch silver colour too (checks sig pic) ... if only we knew (for sure) what it was ... presumably the dealers are taking orders 5 months in advance so we can all change our colour choice 5 times before finally deciding.
> 
> And I though colour was a girly thing!


I kind of understand what you mean, but what car does not look good in black? please don't be silly when i say all cars


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MKII TT for a start :lol:


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> MKII TT for a start :lol:


what ever :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you seem to be the only one who likes it in black.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> you seem to be the only one who likes it in black.


oh well! like to be different


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. As Mr Charles Windsor says.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Having a black one now, i think this mk2 black looks pretty bad compared.. All the lines are wrong, and it doesnt show at all..
The picture with the red interior light though is impressive, but i wont be driving with that kinda light inside! 
I think it looks much better in that Silver grey colour and the red one..


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

I am getting a silver, but the other option was black. The only reason i will not go for it is the scratch's, they shine through black like anything, at least silver hides them a bit.

Nothing looks better than a "clean' black can with a nice set of alloys.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

oopppsss meant car not can. Sorry.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You can't see the lines so well in dark colours I don't think. The same applies to the current model also.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

ross2280 said:


> Having a black one now, i think this mk2 black looks pretty bad compared.. All the lines are wrong, and it doesnt show at all..
> The picture with the red interior light though is impressive, but i wont be driving with that kinda light inside!
> I think it looks much better in that Silver grey colour and the red one..


i know what you mean, was thinking about a light colour, as i have glacier blue now.

may change my mind ?? :?


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> you seem to be the only one who likes it in black.


Nope, make that 2. I love it in black and infact gonna get that same colour combo. I personally cant stand 2 tone cars, but thats just me....ho hum!


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Gav150ttr said:


> ross2280 said:
> 
> 
> > Having a black one now, i think this mk2 black looks pretty bad compared.. All the lines are wrong, and it doesnt show at all..
> ...


Mate, if you like black go for a black one, dont be swayed into thinking otherwise. It's all about personal preference, and thats all. Lets face it, a clean freshly waxed black car looks miles better than any other colour. Anyone care to disagree? Tosh, how about you? your black roof must buff up nicely...lol :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I love black cars - and if I can't get black, then as dark as possible.

Having said that we did have a Crystal Blue A4 Saloon. While that never really looked mint, it never really looked dirty either.










Compared to...


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Guys I think I may have been one of the first here to order a black MkII, Black is my colour and although the condor grey looks hot, I am delighted with my choice still.

Black rules in my book, but each to their own. The only colour that I dislike is the one on the mainpage! (Private viewing)

Cheers, and thanks for the pics!

M


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

RAVEN TTR said:


> Gav150ttr said:
> 
> 
> > ross2280 said:
> ...


But mines a MKI so its not the same. :wink: However i agree with you - if you like it buy it. Im not saying dont buy it. I simply said IMO it does not suit the car.


----------



## Snoopy (Apr 7, 2006)

They have actually restored my faith a little bit in the black..... but i still yearn to know what that Swiss colour is!
Why cant Audi just release some real life shots of all external colours on a car... they must have knocked up one in each colour surely just to check it works? Mind you there was that strange primer colour on the Mk1 so maybe they dont test them all first.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Mysterio said:


> Guys I think I may have been one of the first here to order a black MkII, Black is my colour and although the condor grey looks hot, I am delighted with my choice still.
> 
> Black rules in my book, but each to their own. The only colour that I dislike is the one on the mainpage! (Private viewing)
> 
> ...


Any one got a picture of the grey?


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

My local Audi dealership has 15 TTs coming in Spetember, 8 of which are black!!! So it's a more popular colour than some would suggest...certainly up in sunny Aberdeen!!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

VeeDubDan said:


> My local Audi dealership has 15 TTs coming in Spetember, 8 of which are black!!! So it's a more popular colour than some would suggest...certainly up in sunny Aberdeen!!


Are these customer order cars - ie for the first batch of customers? Must be if there are 15 of them ... can't all be dealer cars!

And did he say when in September?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd be VERY suprised at the dealer getting 15 TTs in sept. 1) its wont launch till early oct (look at the memos from audi uk to the dealers) customer cars dont start production until wc 21 Aug . 2) I know for a fact the 2nd larget dealership for TT sales has only got an first allocation of 8 cars, 5 of which are demos!! ( ie 3 customer cars) sounds like dealer bull to me.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I'd be VERY suprised at the dealer getting 15 TTs in sept. 1) its wont launch till early oct (look at the memos from audi uk to the dealers) customer cars dont start production until wc 21 Aug . 2) I know for a fact the 2nd larget dealership for TT sales has only got an first allocation of 8 cars, 5 of which are demos!! ( ie 3 customer cars) sounds like dealer bull to me.


My dealer has told me to "expect" delivery of my car in early October ... and then I might get a pleasant suprise sometime late in September. He confirmed that my order was part of his month 1 initial allocation (I was his 3rd actual money-paid order).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

And that sounds fair enough but 15TTs in sept sounds like bull to me.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I'd be VERY suprised at the dealer getting 15 TTs in sept. 1) its wont launch till early oct (look at the memos from audi uk to the dealers) customer cars dont start production until wc 21 Aug . 2) I know for a fact the 2nd larget dealership for TT sales has only got an first allocation of 8 cars, 5 of which are demos!! ( ie 3 customer cars) sounds like dealer bull to me.


There will always be a degree of spin, but remember this is Aberdeen, it's like shooting fish in a barrel. The dealrship (Specialist Cars) sell loads of cars. As a result they get a very big allocation compared to others. Not sure where they appear on the list, but they have to be one of the top sellers in the UK.

They have three demo cars coming the last week of August. Two for the showroom, one for the road (they also have a Magnetic Ride equipped car coming in January!). Customer cars are expected to start arriving two weeks later. So mid September I guess, although maybe they won't all turn up on the same day! 

Specialist Cars had an original allocation for 2006 of 9 cars, all sold out based on pre-orders alone. They were then allocated another 9, again I think these are all sold. They are currently taking orders at a rate of 3 a week. I was told this is roughly their monthly allocation so hence why I put my order in to ensure March 07 delivery.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

VeeDubDan said:


> Customer cars are expected to start arriving two weeks later. So mid September I guess..


by the time they ship and prep them you're back at oct again. Im guessing, and it is a guess audi will have a start date in mind for when dealers can realease customer cars.

Im not bother either way, just wouldnt believe them 100% mines a nov car due to the options ive picked. Leeds is number 2 on the list for sales and they have 8 cars. number 1 will be london somewhere.


----------

